# Antec 1200 coming today omg omg omg



## DrPepper (Jul 25, 2008)

Ok ordered the antec 1200 yesterday and is due today and I'm so bloody excited  Does anyone have one and if ya do can you tell me if there is anything I should NOT do in this case in case i breaks it and cries my heart out


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats on the new purchase, mate. hope you have many years of joy out of it


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 25, 2008)

i can think of something you shouldn't do. and considering how excited you are you might just get tempted. so don't.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 25, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> i can think of something you shouldn't do. and considering how excited you are you might just get tempted. so don't.



 I just hope it comes I paid extra and its already 8pm  I hope I get alot of use out of it my cosmos s just wasn't what I hoped it would be and I'm going to sell it off £75.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 25, 2008)

it takes a long time to get to scotland


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 25, 2008)

about 2 hours on a train  Thats how it gets here and arrives in livingstone and a 45 minute drive to my house


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 26, 2008)

is it there yet?


----------



## sampofin (Aug 4, 2008)

Still waiting Q9450 and CPU water block,but i like this case very much!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Aug 4, 2008)

I should have my Antec 1200 by tuesday.. I own an Antec 900, which is almost the same, just a smaller version. You don't need to paint the 1200 which is nice for the lazy ones amongst us. *cough* lol Don't drill or cut the bottom of the case for "air" unless you wanna ruin the preatty paint job. lol


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok  its here and i've got it up and running the way I want and I would give this case 10/10 just because it works like it should  It delivers all its promises and looks freakin' amazing.


----------

